# falschlieferung bei software!



## Linse83 (13. März 2013)

hi
 ich hab mir die tage bei ebay ein pc spiel gekauft beim händler, angebotsdetails, foto, ... alles passend, genau das was ich gesucht hab!

 nach ein paar tagen dann die lieferung bekommen, ausgepackt, auf den ersten blick alles super, installiert und joa dann die überraschung:

 ich musste dann leider im spiel feststellen, das gewisse spielinhalte einfach nicht da sind, die in dieser version aber da sein müssten! gesucht und gesucht, aber nichts gefunden! dann guck ich durch zufall nochmal auf die packung des spiel und siehe da, auf einmal fällt mir auf, das die gelieferte version in englisch ist, was ja soweit nicht schlimm ist, da es sich auch auf deutsch hat installieren lassen, aber diese angebliche version nicht eine limited edition, sondern eine ganz einfache und normale ist, musste ich dann leider feststellen!

 händler angeschrieben, ... soweit einsichtig, das ihm da ein fehler unterlaufen ist, ... und wollte mir dann einen rabatt einräumen! auf diesen angebotenen rabatt bin ich natürlich nicht eingegangen, da das gelieferte produkt nicht mit den angebotsdetails im angebot übereingestimmt hat, ich wollte ja die besagte limited edition und mich nicht durch einen rabatt mit der normalen begnügen müssen!

 der händler weigert sich jedoch absolut, den artikel gegen die richtige version zu tauschen, so wie ich es möchte und argumentiert, das der produktkey bereits verwendet wurde und es so nicht möglich für ihn ist diesen auszutauschen und hällt es für irrelevant, das ich erst im spiel die unterschiede festgestellt habe! 

 den fall hab ich mittlerweile bei ebay gemeldet, einsicht ist absolut nicht vorhanden, nach diversen recherchen bin ich allerdings nicht der einzigste, der eine falsche version bekommen hat! deswegen denke ich, das da vielleicht schon ein gewisser vorsatz zu erkennen ist!

 wie ist jedoch die rechtslage in solchen fällen!? ich werde mich definitiv nicht mit einem billigen rabatt abspeisen lassen, wenn es sein muss und er keine einsicht zeigt, werde ich auch weitere schritte einleiten! immerhin hab ichs schwarz auf weiss, das er den fehler auch noch zu gibt! wie stehn in solchen fällen die chancen und wie sieht die rechtslage aus!?


----------



## Jeretxxo (13. März 2013)

Und der Verkäufer ist auch im Recht, sobald du die Verpackung, meistens die Schutzfolie um die CD Hülle aufreißt (diese muss allerings auch vorhanden sein!) ist ein Widerrruf nicht mehr möglich, da kannst du dich auf den Kopf stellen, es sei denn der Händler macht das aus Kulanz.


----------



## Ion (13. März 2013)

Ich weiß schon warum ich bei Ebay nichts kaufe 

Ich kenne das so
Wenn in der Beschreibung des Artikels ganz klar "Limited Edition" steht und du eben solche nicht erhalten hast, muss der Verkäufer es zurück nehmen.
Ich könnte ja sonst auch eine eine GTX 660 als GTX 660 Ti verkaufen und am Ende sagen: Nö, nehme ich nicht zurück.

Ich zitiere mal:



> Der Artikel ist nicht wie beschrieben, dass heißt du hast das Recht dein  Geld zurückverlangen und den Artikel zurückzuschicken. Wenn der  Verkäufer nicht darauf eingeht, musst du ihn über Ebay abmahnen. Dafür  gibt es extra eine Rubrik bei Ebay die das nach fruchtlosen Versuchen  durch dich übernehmen! Das es sich dabei um eine Privatauktion handelt  spielt keine Rolle, da falsche Angaben bei dem Artikel gemacht wurden  und du den Artikel so nie genommen hättest!



Quelle:
Ebay: artikel entspricht nicht der beschreibung!? - Yahoo! Clever


----------



## ugotitbad (13. März 2013)

Das ist aber schon vorher festzustellen. Meistens sind die Spiele gekennzeichnet mit z.B. Limited Edition. Bei der Hardware müsste man die Komponente erst garnicht auspacken, wenn die Originalverpackung vorhanden ist, denn an der OVP würde man es sofort erkennen. Um welches Spiel handelt es sich denn? Es muss 2 verschiedene Cover geben (oder auch mehrere), nur hast du leider nicht genannt um welches Spiel es sich handelt. Darum, lass es bleiben. 
Der Anwalt würde dich nur mehr Geld kosten, da du wie gesagt den Code schon benutzt hast obwohl dir auffallen müsste dass auf dem Cover nichts von LE steht.


----------



## Linse83 (13. März 2013)

handelt sich um simcity5, das limited edition steht nur klein ganz oben auf dem cover, ansonsten ist das cover absolut identisch mit allen anderen versionen! naja der key wurde auch nur benutzt, weil ich absolut nicht davon ausging so getäutscht zu werden und ich auch kein einzelfall bin, hab mittlerweile ca 15 weitere käufer ausfindig gemacht, denen es ebenfalls so erging bei diesem händler!


----------



## Volcom (21. März 2013)

Aber es steht auf der Verpackung. Dadurch das du den Artikel schon geöffnet hast, hast du nichtmehr das Recht einen herkömmlichen Umtausch einzuleiten. Einen "versteckter Mangel"  ist durch die, wennauch kleine Kennzeichnung auf der Verpackung nichtmehr möglich. Du musst also mit der Version leben, schlage zumindest noch den Rabatt raus.


----------



## Hatuja (21. März 2013)

Ist es nicht so, dass man als Privatperson nicht dazu verpflichtet ist, die erhaltene Ware unverzüglich und vollständig zu Prüfen? Das ist doch nur unter Geschäftsleuten der Fall.
Außerdem: Ich wüsste nicht, wie die Verpackung von SimCity aussieht. Woher soll ich denn dann wissen, ob und wenn wie die Umverpackung gekennzeichnet ist?
Es steht ja nicht auf der Verpackung, dass es nicht die Limited Edition ist... Die endgültige Prüfung, ob die Software die beworbenen Eigenschaften aufweist, kann somit erst nach der Installation erfolgen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (22. März 2013)

Das problem bei Ebay, immer prüfen ob es das ist was man bestellt hat.
Ich muss bei Ebay davon ausgehen das dort vorwiegend Privatleute verkaufen (auch wenn die einen shop bei ebay haben oder als powerseller betitelt werden)
Hättest du bei amazon gekauft kann man fast immer von einen Händler ausgehen mit Gewerbeschein. Den kann man auch als Privatperson erhalten aber das ist nicht so einfach (Nachweis von Geschäftsräumen oder Gesellenbrief)
Weil amazon min Angebote pro Monat gemacht werden müssen und weil amazon 30% Provision einkassiert.
das ist vielen Privatpersonen zu teuer.
auf ebay liegen die Einstellgebühren mindestens 50ct je artikel demnächst ohne. Und die Provision bei 9% demnächst 10% da lohnt es sich für Privatleute zu verkaufen.Und Rechtlich ist man da auch sicher weil Ebay als Digitaler Trödelmarkt anerkannt wird.

Zu deinen Problem nun das ist das Problem mit digitalen Gütern und ein recht auf Erstattung bei Mangel gibt es nicht.
Das ist allein der Publisher EA schuld und teils deine weil du nicht geprüft hast. Und sei froh das es eine EN Version ist.
Die meisten verkaufen auch ru Disk`s ohne darauf hinzuweisen. Ich würde niemals in Ebay DRM software kaufen da sind selbst key Händler seriöser.

Und alles dank dem so geliebten DRM der nicht so schlimm ist. Wird Zeit das Gebrauchte Software genauso gehandelt werden darf wie Software ohne DRM


----------

